# učit



## Odriski

Hi, how to say, "He teaches me English language" in Czech? I think it should be "On mi učí anglický jazyk", but google translation says "On mě učí anglický jazyk". 
However I think it doesn't make any sense that there are two accusative nouns in one sentence. 
 And, I also see a sentence: Učí nás zajímavým způsobem - audiozuálí metodou. Here is also "nás" not "nám".  So, if we want to say "teach somebody something", should the "somebody" be dative or accusative? 
 Please let me know  Many Thanks


----------



## Hrdlodus

_On mě učí anglický jazyk._ is correct.
_mi _is wrong.

He teaches English language – Who? = Koho? (Co?) = 4. pád = akuzativ
_mi _is 3. pád = dativ

Can be: Učí mě anglický jazyk.
Can be: _mě_ or _mne
_Can be: _anglický jazyk _or _anglicky _or _angličtinu


_Učí nás zajímavým způsobem – audiovizuální metodou.
_nás _is correct, _nám _is wrong
He teaches (_who? ->) _us by interesting way.
akuzativ – 4 pád (koho? co?)
_nám _is dativ – 3. pád (komu? čemu?)

"teach somebody something"
akuzativ


----------



## werrr

It is reality of today's Czech that the verb *učit* has two objects in accusative, so *učí mě anglický jazyk* is correct.

But you are right that it is odd. In traditional sense, one of the objects should be in dative. But it is the latter one.
Hence you can use also *učí mě anglickému jazyku, *and all stylists, Czech teachers and old time lovers would praise you for it.

Notice also that the most common phrase is *učit někoho anglicky* which is colloquial short for *učit někoho mluvit/psát/rozumět anglicky*.


----------



## Odriski

Hrdlodus said:


> _On mě učí anglický jazyk._ is correct.
> _mi _is wrong.
> 
> He teaches English language – Who? = Koho? (Co?) = 4. pád = akuzativ
> _mi _is 3. pád = dativ
> 
> Can be: Učí mě anglický jazyk.
> Can be: _mě_ or _mne
> _Can be: _anglický jazyk _or _anglicky _or _angličtinu
> 
> 
> _Učí nás zajímavým způsobem – audiovizuální metodou.
> _nás _is correct, _nám _is wrong
> He teaches (_who? ->) _us by interesting way.
> akuzativ – 4 pád (koho? co?)
> _nám _is dativ – 3. pád (komu? čemu?)
> 
> "teach somebody something"
> akuzativ


Thanks, werrr. And dear Hrdlodus, is this phenomenon that 2 accusatives existing in one sentence common in Czech grammar? Are there any other Czech verbs like "učit" ? 

BTW, I am learning Russian at the same time, when say "He teaches me English", the "me" in Russian is dative.


----------



## bibax

werrr said:


> It is reality of today's Czech that the verb *učit* has two objects in accusative, so *učí mě anglický jazyk* is correct.
> 
> But you are right that it is odd. In traditional sense, one of the objects should be in dative. But it is the latter one.
> Hence you can use also *učí mě anglickému jazyku, *and all stylists, Czech teachers and old time lovers would praise you for it.


In some cases the accusative-dative combination is still commoner and sounds better, more natural.

učit *žáky* (acc.) *kázni a pořádku* (dat.) 
učit žáky (acc.) kázeň a pořádek (acc.) 


Odriski said:


> ... is this phenomenon that 2 accusatives existing in one sentence common in Czech grammar? Are there any other Czech verbs like "učit"?


Czech uses double accusative for the object-complement combination:

_*Vidím tě* (object-acc.) *smutna/smutného* (complement-acc.)*.
Viděl jsem nebesa otevřena.
Učiním tě šťastnu.
Ukáži ti tvého boha řetězy svázána.
Bůh chce míti dítky své svobodny.

*_BTW, in Latin the double accusative is common:
docere puerum (acc.) linguam Latinam (acc.) = to teach a boy the Latin language;
creare Philippum (acc.) ducem (acc.) = to elect Philip a leader;
etc. 


Odriski said:


> BTW, I am learning Russian at the same time, when say "He teaches me English", the "me" in Russian is dative.


Not correct.

*учить кого-что* (acc.) *чему* (dat.) e.g. *учить ребенка алфавиту*

Like in Czech, albeit Russian often uses the (partitive) genitive instead of accusative.


----------



## Hrdlodus

bibax said:


> In some cases the accusative-dative combination is still commoner and sounds better, more natural.
> 
> učit *žáky* (acc.) *kázni a pořádku* (dat.)
> učit žáky (acc.) kázeň a pořádek (acc.)



I am not linguist, so "učit *žáky* (acc.) *kázni a pořádku* (dat.)" sounds to me as good as "učit žáky (acc.) kázeň a pořádek (acc.)".
And I suppose, that "učit žáky (acc.) kázeň a pořádek (acc.)" is more common. I don't say that is better option in linquistic aspect. But "učit *žáky* (acc.) *kázni a pořádku* (dat.)" sounds to me _little_ bookish (old).

Meaning of acc.-acc.: učit žáky _(dodržovat)_ kázeň a pořádek.

Usual is "vyučovat/studovat něco (acc.)" and that is still in version: "učit někoho (acc.) něco (acc.)".

Use correct "acc-dat", but be prepared, that people use "acc-acc".

And I don't know, what other words are in this instance. I am not linguist so I only feel it.


----------



## bibax

The dative is common also in:

(vy)učit se *řemeslu* (nom./acc. řemeslo), in Russian _вы́учиться_ _*ремесл*__*у*_ (also dative);


----------



## wtfpwnage

učit žáky (acc.) kázeň a pořádek (acc.) <-- I can't tell you whether this is wrong or not but this form would be used way more often than "učit *žáky (acc.) kázni a pořádku (dat.)" *


----------



## Odriski

Hi! I have a new problem with this word, I see some sentence like this "Já učim dvěma slovanským jazykům - čestině a slovenštině". In this sentence, the structure is učit se + dative but not učit se + accusative. Why? What is the differences between "učit se + dative" and "učit se + accusative"????


----------



## bibax

No difference in meaning. Already explained (see post #3, for example). Well-read and cultured people always use dative (esp. in the written texts).


----------



## Hrdlodus

Odriski said:


> Hi! I have a new problem with this word, I see some sentence like this "Já učim dvěma slovanským jazykům - čestině a slovenštině". In this sentence, the structure is učit se + dative but not učit se + accusative. Why? What is the differences between "učit se + dative" and "učit se + accusative"????


Answer: Like bibax wrote.

BTW:
There is difference between _učit _and _učit se_.
Já _uč*í*m _dvěma slovanským jazykům. = I teach 2 languages.
Já _se uč*í*m_ dvěma slovanským jazykům. = I study 2 languages.


----------

